# Albino Platinum Discus



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Got some new APs yesterday and they are doing great now.

here are some random pics.

       

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you put that cone in the tank as a subtle hint, Francis???!!! 

Very beautiful fish; good luck with them and I hope they put that cone to good use pretty quick :bigsmile:

Shelley


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Shelley......just trying to convince the discus to use the cones in the tank.lol


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice discus Francis, lets hope they get the hint to use the cone and not the tank, makes life easier


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful Discus Francis! They have great colour and form,nice fins all around,and full bodies.Seems like they were well feed.How many all together?Thanks for sharing!


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Luke.....only got 5 APs and should have gotten more.....pretty happy since they are over 5 1/2 ins and hoping they breed for me lol.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish are looking great Francis. Keep up the good work. I need to stop by to check them out....


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Sure Dave....after 7 pm for viewing daily....but you need entrance fee...two cans of beers lol. to get me motivated lol.



bonsai dave said:


> Fish are looking great Francis. Keep up the good work. I need to stop by to check them out....


----------

